# ProScan LCD TV model 40LD45QC msrp?



## bobbycheetah (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been trying to find the month/year(s) this TV was was sold and it's MSRP. My employer is selling this TV so I'd like to find out what it cost then, what it's worth now, etc. so that I can strike a deal. The person who purchased it for our office is long gone and I don't know if an receipt is available. I've been trying search via Google in general and eBay, but i'm not finding much. Thx!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What are they asking for it? It's over 5 years old I'd guess so I wouldn't pay more than $100 for it.


----------



## bobbycheetah (Dec 30, 2013)

No price has been set yet. I just wanted to get some knowledge before I approach them. From what I've gathered, it looks like it sold anywhere between $350 - $500 approx 5 years ago. I'm going to see if they'll take $100. Thanks for the reply.


----------

